# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Politikani jone

## _Mersin_

*NJË PORTRET PSIKOLOGJIK I POLITIKANIT MODERN*

Sa mund të jetë e hidhur buzëqeshja që buzëve ua jep formën e cila nuk korrespondon me vërtetësinë e brendshme shpirtërore? Sa mund të jetë e dhembshme gjendja e një shpirti njerëzor që duke qenë i plagosur nga inferioriteti, përpëlitet të ngrihet mbi të tjerët, duke dashur ta shpërfillë dhimbjen që ia jep kjo plagë? Deri në çshkallë mund të arsyetohet veprimi i një njeriu të lënduar fizikisht, i cili në vend se ta kurojë plagën me ilaç, ai e mbulon atë me makiazhe kozmetike që të tjerëve tua ofrojë imazhin e njeriut të shëndoshë? Nëse një veprim i tillë cilësohet si absurd, atëherë si mund të cilësohet veprimi i njeriut të plagosur shpirtërisht, i cili, në vend se ta shërojë veten, fsheh plagën e tij dhe i thërret të tjerët ta besojnë se ai nuk është i sëmurë? Mbase, në vrojtim të parë, përgjigja mund të tingëllojë çuditshëm nëse do të thoshim se askush si politikani (sidomos ai modern) nuk mund ti kuptojë më thellë pyetjet e parashtruara, sepse askush si ai nuk i ka provuar gjendjet në fjalë. Mirëpo, fakti se një gjë mund të na tingëllojë çuditshëm nuk e ndryshon gjendjen reale të shumë njerëzve që i janë qasur marrjes së pushtetit. Pushteti, paraja dhe epshi janë tre burgjet e njeriut në të cilat ai futet vullnetarisht dhe mësohet të jetojë brenda tyre. Madje, këto janë aq të lidhura mes vete saqë faqet e historisë të të gjitha kohërave janë të mbushura përplot me personalitete që bëhen të pasur për ta marrë pushtetin ose e marrin pushtetin për tu bërë të pasur, pa e përjashtuar këtu epshin (në kuptimin seksual) i cili jo rrallë, është bashkëshoqërues në ndërtimin e gjithë kësaj ngrehine.
Me dëshirën për ta shmangur çdo paqartësi, pohojmë se këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për psikologjinë e politologut që i është qasur studimeve politike e as për mendimtarët e lirë që për të mirën e gjithmbarshme zhvillojnë aktivitet politik. Madje, ky portret psikologjik, nuk është domosdoshmërisht fytyra e të gjithë politikanëve, qofshin ata modernë, mesjetarë apo të ndonjë periudhe tjetër historike. Sidoqoftë, në këtë portret paraqitet fytyra e shumicës së atyre politikanëve, apo më qartësisht, atyre liderëve karizmatikë që ushtrojnë pushtet politik, e që duke menduar se nëpërmjet pushtetit mund të bëjnë gjithçka, janë të prirur të bëjnë gjithçka për pushtet. Në veçanti, një portret i tillë i përgjigjet politikanit modern që i posedon të gjitha përveç vetvetes. Dëshira e etshme për pushtet dëshmon mungesën e diçkaje. Njeriu që me çdo kusht mendon se duhet të ketë rol udhëheqës në pushtetin politik, dhe nuk mund të jetojë nëse nuk i qaset marrjes apo ushtrimit të këtij pushteti, e di çfarë domethënë ta ndërrosh formën e buzëve por të mos qeshësh, të ngrihesh mbi turmën dhe sërish të mbetesh inferior, të jesh i pasur dhe prapë të mbetesh lypës, të jesh i famshëm dhe sërish ta përbuzësh publikun.
Inferioriteti është ngjyra dominante e portretit psikologjik të politikanit, prandaj ai paraqitet aq superior, dhe kështu, nëpërmjet të tjerëve që ia ofrojnë ndjenjën e të qenit i madh, ai i sugjeron vetes se nuk është i vogël. Është thënë se njeriu për të qenë i lumtur duhet ta gënjejë veten por çe do që gënjeshtra gjithmonë na e kujton mospranimin e një të vërtete dhe si e tillë gjithmonë na vë në opozitë me vetveten. Prandaj, i etshmi për pushtet nuk e do opozitën (edhe atëherë kur është i pasur) sepse të qenit në opozitë atij ia kujton inferioritetin dhe fytyrën e tij të vërtetë të cilës i mungon buzëqeshja edhe atëherë kur qeshë.
Mahnitja me vetveten është ndjenjë e pashmangshme e politikanit modern, ndjenjë kjo që mundësohet duke iu referuar admirimit që e kanë të tjerët për të. Madhështia e tij varet nga jashtë, respektivisht, nga mbështetja që i vjen prej bashkëmendimtarëve dhe simpatizantëve, prandaj, në rast se kjo përkrahje një ditë do ti mungonte, ai do të ndihej i braktisur dhe i vetmuar kur veten do ta gjente në shkretëtirën e brendshme të shpirtit të tij. Përkrahja që i vjen nga jashtë vetes është paterica në të cilën ai mbahet dhe në çastin kur kjo patericë për ndonjë arsye mund të mos jetë pikëmbështetje për të, ai është i destinuar të bie, ngaqë nuk mund të mbështetet në forcat e tij shpirtërore ndaj të cilave vazhdimisht ka marrë qëndrim mospërfillës.
Narcisizmi (që e karakterizon personalitetin e politikanit) nuk është thjesht të rënit në dashuri me veten, por mbiçmim dhe mbivlerësim i  vetvetes, dhe kjo është e mundur vetëm duke u krahasuar me të tjerët, gjë që në vazhdimësi konfirmon përqasjen e politikanit modern: varësinë e tij jo nga burimet e veta shpirtërore por nga përceptimi që ka për të tjerët. Së këtejmi, krejt natyrshëm shtrohet edhe pyetja: Përse politikani në fjalë është i varur nga prania e të tjerëve? Natyrshëm vjen edhe përgjigja: Ai dëshiron të ketë pushtet mbi të tjerët, prandaj të tjerët janë referencë fundamentale për të.
Sadizmi, në kuptimin përgjithësues (dhe jo atë seksual) është një veçori tjetër psikologjike që përbën personalitetin e politikanit. Kënaqësia është pasojë e një veprimi, dhe sadizmi, është konstatuar të jetë jo kënaqësi ngaqë i shkakton dhimbje tjetrit, por kënaqësi ngaqë e sundon dhe ushtron pushtet mbi tjetrin. Asnjëherë kënaqësia nuk është gjë në vetvete, por vetëm rrjedhojë e diçkaje që na bën të ndihemi mirë dhe njeriu nuk do ta synonte kënaqësinë sikur ajo të mos e përmbushte një nevojë të tijën, qoftë ajo e arsyeshme ose jo. Në psikologjinë e politikanit rrënjëzohet dëshira për pushtet dhe rrjedhimisht edhe dëshira për ta përjetuar të ushtruarit e pushtetit, gjë që i jep një lloj kënaqësie sepse njerëzit që ngurrojnë ta gjejnë lumturinë te shpirtrat e tyre, priren për të provuar ndjenjën e kënaqësisë duke i përdorur të tjerët, madje edhe në mënyrat më perverse. Me kënaqësi i referohemi një ndjesie të përkohshme (që kryesisht lidhet me rrafshin biologjik) dhe knaqësia asesi nuk është sinonim i lumturisë. Çdokush që provon një kënaqësi nuk është medeomos i lumtur, gjë të cilën mund ta shembëllejmë me të shijuarit e një ushqimi të shijshëm gjatë kohës kur mund të jemi të pikëlluar për dikë që na mungon. Politikani, duke vrapuar mbas kënaqësisë e humbet lumturinë e tij, madje, disa nga politikanët barazohen krejtësisht me aktivitetin e tyre, gjë e cila më shumë i bënë të fuksionojnë se sa të jetojnë.
Primitivizmi fëmijëror edhe pse mund të mungojë si emërtim në terminologjinë psikologjike, asesi nuk i mungon personalitetit të politikanit, sidomos në rastet kur ai është shërbëtor i të mëdhenjëve (që e kanë emërtuar lider) dhe mbret i të vegjëlve (popullit që në një apo tjetër mënyrë ia mundëson të jetë lider). I ndodhur në mes të të mëdhenjëve dhe të vegjëlve, ky lloj politikani karakterizohet me primitivizmin fëmijëror që mund ta fsheh para të tjerëve por asesi para vetvetes. Në përballje me të medhenjët ndihet inferior dhe i vogël, gjë që ia kujton shpërfaqjet e jetës fëmijërore dhe në përballje me të vegjëlit, sado i madh që mund të duket në sytë e tyre, ndien keqardhje që madhështia  e tij nuk është e atij niveli çfarë përceptohet nga ata.
Këto nuk janë të vetmet veçori psikologjike që e ngjyrosin portretin psikologjik të politikanit, por sadopak japin një imazh deri diku të përceptueshëm. Me këtë deri diku, nuk dua, por mund ti ngjaj politikanit, sepse edhe ai deri diku mund ta përceptojë veten, përndryshe nuk do të ishte i tillë. Fundja, politikani mund të mos jetë i njerëzishëm, por nuk mund të mos jetë njerëzor, sepse dihet se asnjë qenie nuk mund ta zhbëjë thelbin e saj, prandaj çdonjëri nga politikanët, sado që mund të jetë shpërfytyruar nga lakmia dhe mania për pushtet, nëse nuk barazohet tërësisht me aksionin e tij politik, ka mundësi ta gjejë zemrën e tij të humbur, në mënyrë që të mos e përmbyll jetën e tij duke qenë rob i vetë pushtetit  që e ka ushtruar, e ushtron apo mendon ta ushtrojë. E çduhet pushtet më i madh kur me buzëqeshjen tënde nuk e gënjen shpirtin tënd dhe sytë e të tjerëve?!

Fatmir Muja

----------


## _Mersin_

Pardesy të Bardha

E.Hatibi


Pa konspiracion, pa fantazma metonimike bajate, pardesyja e shumëfishuar në tirazh të limituar flet vetë për ingranazhet, kriteret, shijet dhe përfytyrimet e jo vetëm një elite, por edhe të gjithë një periudhe e kulture dhe kaq, mjafton

Në gazetën shqiptare me të njëjtin emër, ish-kryeministri A. Meksi është ftuar të tregojë kujtimet e tij jubilare mbi “lëvizjen studentore” prodemokratike të 20 viteve më parë, lëvizje që ka çuar më pas në krijimin prej intelektualëve të njohur të kohës, si z. Meksi me shokë, të partisë së parë opozitare, pas gjysëm shekulli diktaturë.

Fill pasi biseda me gazetën ka prekur piketat e duhura të rindërtimit të shpejtë të momentit historik (emra, mbiemra, data, situata), befas zoom-i mbështillet në një detaj në dukje të kotë, të panevojë, mbi …rrobaqepësinë e tribunës së mitingut përurues të  partisë së parë opozitare në vend.

“-Një pjesë e madhe e njerëzve në tribunë kishin dhe pardesy të bardha. Mund të na e shpjegoni këtë detaj?

-Ke pyetur ti [në]se atëherë kishte pardesy të tjera [?]. Ato ishin në pazar. Kush kishte dalë jashtë shtetit, apo kishte para të blinte, atë pardesy kishte. Pastaj nuk janë të gjithë, po të numërohen nuk janë të tërë me pardesy të bardhë [;] ka dhe nga ata që janë vetëm me xhaketë. Kjo është tragjedia e vërtetë e Shqipërisë, legjenda urbane. […]”

Më pas, asgjë më tepër mbi “pardesytë e bardha” që feksën si nga hiçi në shkëmbimin midis dëshmitarit jubilar dhe gazetares intervistuese. Përgjigja me nerv dhe nota tragjizmi e mbyll gati forcërisht këtë hulli të papritur të bisedës dhe rrëfimi i rikthehet edhe një herë përmasës skulpturore, pa ngjyra, të historive ceremoniale.

Por duket se kërshëria sartoriale e intervistueses nuk qenka thjesht ndonjë devijancë joprofesionale, që mund të asgjësohej me fare pak shovinizëm mashkullor; ja pse edhe ish-kryeministri, (historian në profesion) ka vënë në punë një analizë tip longue durée për të justifikuar praninë gati sektare, përjashtuese, të pardesyve të bardha në shfaqjen e parë publike të opozitës. Përgjigja kërkon ta dënojë pyetjen (toni pedagogjik, etiketa “legjendë urbane”), por në fakt procedimi analitik e rehabiliton vetevetiu pyetjen dhe e bën kështu të ligjshme. Pardesytë e bardha (më poshtë do të shpjegojmë disi ç’janë këto) e kaluan kështu edhe një test serioz, mbase të parin në këtë nivel, se një nga animatorët kryesorë të tyre, megjithëse iu dha rasti, nuk arriti bindshëm ta sakatojë misterin e tyre fals: vetëm një e qeshur do të kish mjaftuar. Duket se pardesytë do të vijojnë edhe më tej të strehojnë tezat konspiracioniste mbi çastet kyçe të tranzicionit shqiptar për në demokraci.

Duke shfletuar me lehtësi elektronike shkrimet e mia të vjetra, gjej një kolumnë gati-përkujtimore mbi lëvizjen studentore, të cilën e kisha botuar në vitin e largët 1993 tek Zëri i Rinisë. Shkrimi mbyllej kështu: “Kjo […] nuk është ndonjëfare poeme për Lëvizjen Rinore, se unë […]nuk përmenda as Studentët e as Pedagogët që na bënë t’i kalojmë telat me gjemba të gunave përmbi tela, paqësisht e pa gjak, duke vënë përmbi to pardesytë e bardha, që gjemb në këmbë të mos na hynte”.

Nuk ka fare dyshim se edhe unë pra, ashtu si intervistuesja më lart, e si shumë e shumë të tjerë këto dy dekada, e kishim vënë re mirë këtë punën e pardesyve. Bëhej fjalë në fakt, në çdo rast, thjesht për një veshje vjeshte, të gjatë deri poshtë gjurit e të bardhë, kryesisht mashkullore, e cila në kapërcyellin e viteve ‘80-‘90 u kthye në një fenomen viral midis përfaqësuesve të mesëm e të lartë të inteligjencies shqiptare. Ashtu si dëshmon edhe ish-kryeministri, besohet se, “kush kishte dalë jashtë shtetit, apo kishte para të blinte, atë pardesy kishte.” Materializim (përjashtësim) i një farë ndërgjegjeje klasore, uniformë iniciatike – mu si manteli akademik mes brohorimash të esnafit – pardesyja e bardhë pra, do të ketë shënuar për kohën si statusin ekonomik të bartësit të saj e po aq edhe një lloj territori ambasade të huaj, një lloj lidhjeje të nënkuptuar me Perëndimin në Shqipërinë ende krejt të izoluar; një lloj tëhuajsie, mirëmbajtur ritualisht në të bardhë, e cila përbashkohej kështu në një dukje institucionale.

Në ditët e para të ndërrimit të sistemeve, kur u bë e modës të kapërcehej më krenarisht miti barazitist i socializmit, shumë nga bartësit e kësaj veshjeje të ndaluar nisën të shpalosin edhe pa nevojë para emrave titullaturat e tyre akademike si Dr. apo Prof.; e mbase këtu ka filluar edhe keqkuptimi i parë, i pafajshëm popullor, me pardesytë e bardha, të lexuara tashmë në një kontekst mjekësor. Nuk është krejt e pamundur që më pas, një paralele me mjekët hebrenj në “komplotin e bluzave të bardha” të spastrimeve staliniste, (mirënjohur ndër shqiptarë të njëfarë moshe, ashtu si gjithçka tjetër sovjetike) të ketë ndihmuar kromatikisht në pranimin e një hipoteze tjetër komploti, të po asaj që fsheh sa pyetja e përgjysmuar e intervistueses, po aq edhe parehatia e të intervistuarit më sipër.
Komploti në fjalë, (kërko në Google me “pardesy të bardha”) mëton se kjo uniformë u qe shpërndarë nga policia sekrete intelektualëve të saposhpallur si opozitarë, kinse që të dalloheshin nga turmat gri të mitingjeve e protestave, e kështu të mos qëlloheshin nga snajperët në raste trazire. Me pak fjalë, pardesytë ishin kështu prova e qartë se lëvizja e re opozitare ishte e servirur dhe kontrolluar nga kremastarët e regjimit. (Me snajperët dhe veshjet e bardha më vjen në mend këtu, në fakt, një film jugosllav me partizanë, ku që në minutat e para kuptohej se cili do vritej më tej: regjisori kishte zgjedhur, për efekt të shtuar skenografik, të ekzekutonte vetëm personazhe me këmisha të bardha, duke spërkatur pa kursim mbi ta, një për një, deri në fund, pllanga boje të kuqe.)

Tani, dihet mirë se, refuzimi joselektiv i teorive konspirative, e sidomos qesëndisja e tyre, është një nga shenjat dalluese të inteligjencies së sotme, gati ashtu si pardesyja e bardhë dje; e për të mos u dukur i paveshur, as unë nuk kam ndërmend ta besoj fare legjendën me snajperë. Bile, krejt sinqerisht, nuk e kam besuar kurrë. Megjithatë, nuk kam aspak ndërmend që të mos dalloj atë që kam parë rregullisht vite me radhë në tribuna e ekrane bashkë me gjithë shqiptarët e tjerë: faktin se “kush kishte dalë jashtë shtetit, apo kishte para të blinte, atë pardesy kishte”. Pa konspiracion, pa fantazma metonimike bajate, pardesyja e shumëfishuar në tirazh të limituar flet vetë për ingranazhet, kriteret, shijet dhe përfytyrimet e jo vetëm një elite, por edhe të gjithë një periudhe e kulture dhe kaq, mjafton.

Po për ta rrënuar deri në fund dyshimin konspirativ mbi pardesynë si anti-shënjestër tradhëtare për snajperë, po e mbyll duke dhënë një dëshmi personale nga historia. Kështu, një ditë gjatë muajve të parë të lirisë (1991), ende pa i mbushur të shtatëmbëdhjetat, pata shkuar edhe unë një here, si shumë e shumë të tjerë, në selinë e opozitës për ta prekur me dorë vetë dhe aty, në korridoret e zhurmshme me tymin e njohur të duhanit, u ndesha në një derë të hapur me një prej udhëheqësve kryesorë. Bëj të hyj unë, e bën të dalë ai, e ja ku xhepi i pardesysë së bardhë u kap në dorezën metalike, dhe me zhvendosjen e udhëheqësit, veshja e vyer u gris me rrapëllimë. Nuk do ta harroj lehtë vështrimin që pësova prej tij, por po ashtu nuk do harroj dot se, që në daljen më të afër publike, dekori i mirënjohur i tribunës kolektive të opozitës ishte arnuar mu në mes me një pardesy…bojëkafe. (Për këtë ndryshim mund të konsultohen gazetat e kohës). Unë rrija kokëulur në cepa të ndryshëm mitingjesh, opozita nuk i fitoi zgjedhjet e para dhe gjithësekush nxorri mësimet që duheshin nxjerrë, por kjo, është një temë krejt tjetër; ama kjo sa për të provuar se konspiracioni i pardesyve të bardha nuk funksiononte.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Të gjitha kafshët e politikës*

E.Hatibi


Për politikanët e shpurat e tyre gazetareske pak gjë do të ndryshonte nga ditët e vjetra kur armiku dehumanizohej mes brohoritjesh, kur kafshërohej për ta vrarë pa të vrarë ndërgjegja

Fundi i verës 2010 në Shqipërinë e mediave dhe politikës, e pruri Zodiakun nën shenjën e lepurit. Shfletimi i të përditshmeve e bëri të pamundur të mos lexoje tituj të mëdhenj që merrnin hov në faqe të para, duke iu sjellë rrotull deri në shterim gjithë fjalëve të urta të mundshme me lepur të shqipes artizanale: “Korrupsioni i lejeve të ndërtimit i fut Edvinit lepurin në bark”, (22-08-2010/Gazeta 55); “Lepuri i korrupsionit fle në familjen e Kryeministrit”, (26-08-2010/Shqip); “Bogdani-Ramës: Dil nga vrima e lepurit dhe ballafaqohu me akuzat për korrupsion”. (31-08-2010/ Gazeta 55); “Xhaçka: Berisha, ferra që fsheh lepurin e korrupsionit”. (26-08-2010/ Gazeta Shqiptare); “Vokshi: Rama frikë nga denoncimet, kërcënon se vetëm ai dhe lepujt duhet të merren me biznes në Shqipëri”, (25-08-2010/Gazeta 55), etj., etj..

Gjithë kjo larmi e gëzueshme, gati fëminore, që ilustroi gjatë gjithë gushtit e në vijim faqet e para dhe debatin publik në Shqipëri, i detyrohet një personazhi nga bota baroke e biznesit tiranas, të njohur prej të interesuarve me pseudonimin Tan Lep(u)ri, i cili u përfol si i lidhur me grupe të politizuara të korrupsionit ekonomik në vend. Nofka rinore e biznesmenit, shumëzuar shfrenueshëm nën prozhektorë mediatikë nga zëdhënës të dy kampeve kryesore partiake, u përdor fillimisht për të shpotitur vetëm personin e mbiquajtur ashtu dhe partnerë të tij të supozuar ndër politikanë të majtë; por fill pas kundërsulmit të këtyre të fundit, nofka e fajësuar u rimor për të goditur të djathtët, si të qe ndonjë shënjues arketipal për korrupsionin politiko-ekonomik. Funksioni i ri i fjalës, e kapërceu kronikën, i humbi lidhjet me ndonjë person konkret të mbiquajtur rastësisht Lepuri, dhe me konsensus u kthye provizorisht në një simbol të lidhjes së elitës politike me krimin ekonomik, në një vegël akuze e sulmi retorik ndaj korrupsionit të kundërshtarit, kushdo që të ishte ky.

Spektakli ndërpartiak që zëvendëson përballjen ideologjike, programative midis kampeve, ka nevojë të dëshpëruar për personazhe e incidente e batuta të reja si çdo lloj tjetër seriali i përditshëm që konkurron për vëmendje; ndërkaq, ekipeve të skenaristëve në të dyja kampet rasti në fjalë nuk u ofroi vetëm trukun e rradhës për më tepër argëtim se dje, por njëkohësisht, duke e  stërpropozuar lepurin për javë me rradhë në koreografi nga më evokueset, ata patën rast të ricaktojnë nivelin e dëshiruar parashkollor për debatin publik dhe të zbrazin sa mundin nga mprehtësia dukurinë e lidhjeve korruptive politikë-biznes, duke e barazlarguar në të njëjtën maskotë trivialiteti. Figura e repertorit të folklorit qytetas, rrjedhur padashje në kronikën mediatike, funksionalizuar më pas për luftën e ftohtë  kundër korrupsionit - dukurisë më të përfolur nga propaganda e përditshme, tregon asgjë më shumë se një lloj përmbajtje, një lloj hezitimi, një lloj mëshire për veten përmes butësisë në sulmin ndaj tjetrit. Figura, krejt duke ndjekur hullinë që i kanë hapur në shekuj përrallat, vulnerabilizon kundërshtarin, e bën të kontrollueshëm, por kjo fill pasi e ke pranuar edhe mbi vete të njëjtën çehre të brishtë vulnerabilizmi. Lepuri empatik hyn midis dy supefuqive si një cak detante kështu, në një parodi shtantazhi MAD (Mutually Assured Destruction), veshur me pellushin S(acher)-M(asoch).
*
Për të imunizuar veten nga sulme të mundshme dehumanizuese apo nga  zhvillime të paparashikuara metaforike, kampet politike në Shqipëri duket se kanë filtra të fortë; e kjo që kur nisi loja politike në vend, kështu që në asnjë libër historie e në asnjë listë elektorale nuk do të gjeni dot politikanë me mbiemra të tillë si Kau, Peshku, Derraj, Bilbili, Shqarthi e Çakalli me shokë, të cilët mbiemra, përndryshe popullorë, do të mund të gjenden lehtësisht në Facebook apo në çdo numërator telefonik. I pari dhe i fundit që prishi rregullin, qe mbreti Zog, kur shkurtoi mbiemrin Zogolli e nuk vuajti fare nga kjo, sa kohë që gjesti i tij kuptimplotë ishte pjesë e aksionit kombëtarizues në gjuhësi dhe gjithsesi, paralelja me shpendët përfundonte pa dalje në kafazin e flamurit; (fundja dallimi midis monarkut e subjekteve duhet të jetë kategorik e mitik në rradhë të parë, si ai midis njerëzve, në këtë rast, me krijesa të tjera, qiellore).

Por gjatë periudhës republikane, sidomos në atë më domethënësen socialiste, shoqëruar me rritjen e pandalshme të komunikimit vizual, mbi kafshët u testua gjithë imazheria e ksenofobisë dhe luftës së klasave, në karikatura, fletërrufe, fjalime e teatër kukullash, ndërtuar mbi përvojat e freskëta blegtorale të shumicës së komisarëve të propagandës. Potencialet e përhershme simbolike të kafshëve u kompromentuan edhe më tej në funksione ideologjizimi e poshtërimi për dekada me rradhë dhe me këtë traditë hymë në kapitalizëm e demokraci. Në ligjërimin socialist për shoqërinë kapitalisto-pluraliste, kjo e fundit ishte një “xhungël” ku mbretëronte “ligji i xhunglës” dhe “njeriu për njeriun ishte ujk”; e me këtë skript në dorë shqiptarët nxituan t’u futeshin roleve të reja. (Shkrimtari Bashkim Shehu do ta gjykojë si një lloj profecie vetëpërmbushëse egërsinë e kapitalizmit të sotëm shqiptar, lëvruar rëndshëm nga ish-“komunistët”). Për politikanët e shpurat e tyre gazetareske pak gjë do të ndryshonte nga ditët e vjetra kur armiku dehumanizohej mes brohoritjesh, kur kafshërohej për ta vrarë pa të vrarë ndërgjegja.  Për të cituar vetëm rastet më flagrante ku kafshërimit i shkohet deri në skaj, kujtojmë si politikanit e botuesit të njohur Nikollë Lesi me kohë kundërshtarët ia deformuan mbiemrin në “Lehësi” e po ashtu sesi kolegut të tij, Sokol Olldashit, vite më parë ia çaftësuan përkohësisht mbiemrin në “Oll-delja”. Prandaj, për të vijuar pa trauma spektaklin politik partitë protagoniste insistojnë fort në dallimin e qartë midis njeriut e shtazës në rradhët e tyre, duke i mbajtur glosarët të mbyllur për emra problematikë, gjithë duke mos harruar, me dorën tjetër, veterinaren, të provojnë çdo mundësi për të shartuar gjallesa gjithëfarë mbi kundërshtarë. Nëse sot u ka ardhur ora për të emërtuar kundërshtarin ca krijesave jotipike në luftë politike, të investuara maksimalisht me përkëdheli e butësi, (lep’ri) kjo do lexuar patjetër si rritje e vetëdijes klasore në solidaritetin ndërpartiak; por merita kryesore për këtë rihumanizim të pjesshëm të kundërshtarit i do njohur urbanitetit me qerpiç të Tiranës, që ia heq cepat sa herë i jepet rasti konflikteve, me zhargonin e vet rrumbullak.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Zmadhime
*

E.Hatibi


Personalitetet publike, me përkufizim, nuk janë njerëz si të tjerët: po të mos i përfytyronim si përfaqësi të ndonjë diçkaje të madhe, më të madhe se pamja e tyre fizike, si do t’i dallonim pastaj midis gjithë të tjerëve; si dallohet ndryshe figura nga figurantët, kur kanë në pamje të parë po të njëjtin numër hundësh, buzësh a përmasash?

Para disa muajsh një i marrë goditi fytyrës kryeministrin italian Berluskoni me një riprodhim turistik në miniaturë të katedrales së Milanos, duke ia dërrmuar hundën me gjithë ca dhëmbë.  Me të drejtë ose jo, si frymëzues të tërthortë të këtij atentati u përmend opozita e ashpër ndaj Berluskonit, apo gjithë kultura e demonizimit e thurur rreth tij, ajo që prej vitesh, me fjalime e kinematografi, pamflete, këngë e grafiti e ka veçuar si të keqen e rrënjësuar përnën sistemin politik, si pengmarrës mediatik e korruptiv të gjithë Italisë dhe imazhit të saj në botë. Të shumëfishuar në format të këtillë përbindëshi që nxin me hije King Kongu mbi krejt gadishullin, nuk është për t’u çuditur që e godasin me katedrale në Milano: në Romë do t’i kishin vërvitur në kokë Koloseun. 

Pak më parë kësaj, në Bagdadin e njëmijë e një netëve (nuk ka më ditë atje), një gazetar tentoi pa sukses të godiste me këpucë presidentin e superfuqisë së vetme planetare, Xhorxh Bushin, gjatë një konference shtypi, kurse irakenët i ngrehën një monument përkujtimor kësaj tentative, duke zmadhuar mbi piedestal një goxha këpucë metalike, sa një tank. Proporcionaliteti edhe në këtë rast u përpoq të pajtonte objektet me idetë, fytyrën me përfytyrimin.

Personalitetet publike, me përkufizim, nuk janë njerëz si të tjerët: po të mos i përfytyronim si përfaqësi të ndonjë diçkaje të madhe, më të madhe se pamja e tyre fizike, si do t’i dallonim pastaj midis gjithë të tjerëve; si dallohet ndryshe figura nga figurantët, kur kanë në pamje të parë po të njëjtin numër hundësh, buzësh a përmasash?

Realiteti i vërtetë i personaliteteve publike është i të njëjtit rrafsh me atë të budallait që godet me katedrale: është rrafshi i metaforave, aty ku shkërbehet historia, ku orvaten mitet në orbita dhe ku të gjithë investojmë vetet për të mund të komunikuar me të gjithë ata që nuk i shohim, por që jemi të sigurtë se po shohin, si ne, të njëjtin personalitet publik! Ne e mbajmë atë në jetë dhe e ushqejmë me korrent, të cilin e paguajmë rregullisht në fund të çdo muaji, e ai si shkëmbim na ndriçon shtëpitë deri në mëngjes. Ai është vrima e çelësit nga ku përgjojmë kolektivisht dëshirat tona të kushtueshme, por edhe shënjestra e një arme që projektojmë mbi çka nuk duam. Në fakt, vizibiliteti i tij publik është i tejpashëm, si ai i një portreti në vitrazh: kur e qëllon me gur, asnjëherë nuk dihet plotësisht në u synua vetëm xhami apo thjesht çka lëvizte pas tij, jashtë katedrales.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Çe Ge Rama, Ndal!*


nga Alban Bala më 2011-05-20 

Nga *Alban BALA
*


Ka njerëz që hyjnë në një garë për të fituar. Ka njerëz që hyjnë në një garë edhe për të humbur, në mënyrë që me shembull personal ta dëshmojnë fuqinë e personalitetit të tyre. Edi Rama nuk synon asnjërën prej të dyjave.

Me fitoren e tij për bashkinë e Tiranës ai synon ta fusë vendin në zgjedhje të parakohshme. Humbja e tij është gjithashtu një pretekst i mjaftueshëm që kjo të ndodhë. Meqë zgjedhjet u quajtën një sukses dhe sistemi funksionoi, Edi Rama tani kërkon të rrëzojë sistemin. Me çdo mjet. Me çdo rrugë. Përmes së vetmes rrugë…



E Vetmja Rrugë apo i Vetmi Burrë?

Nuk kam dashur të prononcohem gjatë fushatës në favor të asnjërit kandidat për Tiranën, edhepse si njohës i marrëdhënieve publike fushata e socialistëve më grishte për të folur. Edi Rama është shfaqur tej e mbanë në posterat e tij, i “zgërdhirë” embël (elementi i joshjes si element peri-erotik) dhe i përndjekur nga një rresht grash, të të gjitha moshave.

Mesazhi i posterit ishte “E Vetmja Rrugë”, por mesazhi i imazhit ishte “I vetmi Burrë”. Në rreshtin e grave pas Ramës mund të shihje simbolikisht aleatët e tij, të rinj e të vjetër, mund të shihje arradhën e drejtuesve të partisë socialiste… mund të gjeje Braçen e Taulant Ballën tek ato gratë pas tij, mund të lexoje Gjinushin apo Ndokën, Ngjelën pa diskutim…

Sepse sllogani i Edi Ramës për publikun (e paragjykuar si maskilist) shqiptar ishte “Unë jam i Vetmi Burrë”. Si personazh i një filmi limonadë, ai u shfaq në atë poster (mesazhi subliminal) në figurën e një burri fatlum, që gratë duhet ta dëshirojnë, dhe burrat ta kenë zili. Partia e tij socialiste, më shumë se si formacion politik, shpërfaqej në atë promocion si Haremi i tij politik.

Problemet e perceptimit maskilist të Edi Ramës janë shpërfaqur edhe në dy fushata lokale më përpara, kur ai eksperimentoi për herë të parë shkatërrimin e kushteve normale të jetës në Tiranë, si mënyrë për të dëshmuar “se po punon shumë për popullin”. Në fakt, ai përdori aksiomën e ish-diktatorit Hoxha që thoshte “këtire, po nuk ua bëre nënën, nuk të njohin për baba”…

Me prishjen massive të rrugëve, hapjen e kanaleve vend e pa vend, pluhurin e tmerrshëm të korrikut, etj, Edi Rama testoi një model komunikimi simbolik. Sot prishja e sheshit, shkatërrimi i trafikut, ndotja e tmerrshme e ajrit etj, janë pjesë e të njëjtit skenar të testuar të komunikimit të tij politik.

“I Vetmi Burrë” na kërkoi përsëri ta njohim për Baba. Duke qenë se kjo nuk funksionoi plotësisht, tani “babait në tentativë” i mbeti veç të marrë drunë… Këtë e shpjegon më së miri slogani I linjës së parë, të përdorur në fushatë.

“E Vetmja Rrugë” i referohet qartazi metodologjisë politike, dhe jo përpjekjes për unifikim të elektoratit të majtë. Rruga revolucionare - që shpërfaqi me deklaratat anti-kushtetuese Ruçi e Braçe, që dëshmuan me trupa dhe militantë këtë javë garda revolucionare e deputetëve maoistë, të cilët tentuan të hyjnë në KQZ, është rruga e vetme e një grupimi para-politik, që ndan interesa tregu dhe që bashkohet vetëm formalisht në sjellje, me liderin e saj Çe Ge Rama.



Fitorja si Humbje

Të dyja palët besojnë se kanë fituar në këto zgjedhje. Në fakt kështu është.

Në Shqipëri u dëshmua se mund të mbahen zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme, dhe përtej taktikave fëminore të partive për të vonuar tek tuk procesin e numërimit të votave, rezultati ishte i pranueshëm dhe i besueshëm për të gjitha palët.

Deklaratat e Edi Ramës për mosnjohje rezultati në rast se ai nuk shpallej fitues ishin minat e para kundër besueshmërisë së zgjedhjeve. Deklaratat e socialistëve për fitore pa nisur procesi I numërimit ishin vijim I bombardimit ideologjik të një procesi administrativ banal. Të dyja këto qasje u tejkaluan kur Rama lexoi fitoren në rrethe dhe kur Berisha lexoi fitoren e votës popullore. Palët kishin shans të ruanin pozitat e mëparshme, duke qenë të dyja në pushtet dhe të dyja në një opozitë konstruktive. Vetëm një konstante u prish në këtë formulë: fati i karrikes së Edi Ramës.

Me mendje të kthejllët, Edi Rama mund të pranojë edhe arsyetimin se Berisha ka nevojë të marrë pozitat aktuale të partisë socialiste dhe të bëhet gati për të dalë në opozitë në vitin 2013. Basha në krye të bashkisë dhe një PD në opozitë do të prodhonin një panoramë të njohur për shqiptarët, një rotacion dinjitoz, nëse kjo shkruhet me vota.

Humbja e Edi Ramës në Bashki, në këtë rast, nuk do të ishte një humbje. Ajo do të shënonte fillimin e një fitoreje për socialistët. Po ashtu kjo ngjarje do të niste numërimin e kohës së domosdoshme që i duhet Ramës për të përgatitur socialistët për të ardhur në pushtet. Por a i interesojnë socialistët Edi Ramës? Unë këtë e dyshoj. Atij nuk i hyjnë në xhep as socialistët dhe as loja e pushtetit. Çe Ge Ramës i intereson vetëm destabiliteti.

Atij i intereson neutralizimi I prokurorisë në terma afat-gjatë (një negociatë e vjetër e mbetur hapur), i intereson kontrolli mbi sistemin gjyqësor (një negociatë pak më e re, që ka cënuar jo pak institucione deri më tani), atij i intereson mbajtja edhe pak kohë e Berishës në pushtet për të justifikuar arsyet pse ai duhet të jetë në krye të PS-së.

Por PS-ja për Çe Ge Ramën është mjeti, jo qëllimi.

Personalisht as mua nuk më intereson kush e ka fituar karriken e kryetarit të bashkisë së Tiranës. Ka dy mandate që Bashkia nuk ka Kryetar dhe prej kohësh Bashkia e ka marrë “të vetmen rrugë”...

Mua më intereson stabiliteti institucional dhe kushtetues i këtij vendi, si mjedisi që garanton jetën, pronën dhe të ardhmen time, atë të familjes sime, të punës dhe aspiratave të mia shoqërore. Edi Rama, fitues apo humbës, është dhe mbetet një fenomen i përkohshëm. Institucionet duhet të jetojnë edhe pasi ai, Çe Ge Rama, të mos jetë më mes nesh.

Unë nuk e pranoj legjitimitetin që prodhon dhuna. Unë nuk e pranoj heshtjen institucionale që prodhon legjitimim të dhunës dhe përsëritje të saj.

Presidenti I Republikës duhej ta kishte thirrur qysh dje mbledhjen e Këshillit të Sigurisë Kombëtare, për të vlerësuar situatën dhe për të dalë me vendimet e duhura. Prokuroria duhej të kishte thirrur – prej ditësh disa njerëz, që përpara dhe gjatë zgjedhjeve prodhuan tensione dhe provokuan ngjarje anti-kushtetuese.

Kur kjo nuk ndodhi për 21 Janarin, e vështirë të ndodhi tani. Unë gjithsesi mbetem besëplotë se z.Topi do ta rimarrë veten kur të ketë dalë nga Presidenca dhe të vendosë se me cilën parti do të bashkohet. Deri atëherë në Shqipëri do të ketë ndodhur një rikonfigurim politik, ndoshta i thellë.

E rëndësishme është se Rama dhe shpura e tij para-politike po përpiqen që fitoren e të gjithëve nga këto zgjedhje ta shndërrojnë në një humbje të të gjithëve. Kjo është shoqërisht kriminale, politikisht jo-legjitime (jo morale), kombëtarisht e papranueshme dhe individualisht e dënueshme. Ligjërisht gjithseicili përgjigjet për atë që bën.

Vizita e paralajmëruar e z.Barroso dhe komisionerit për zgjerim Fule është edhe arsyeja e kalimit, menjeherë dhe pa dilema - të Çe Ge Ramës dhe strukturave të tij drejt dhunës fizike.

Përballë të gjithë presionit ndërkombëtar euro-atlantik për të respektuar integritetin e institucioneve dhe për t’i kërkuar zgjidhjet brenda tyre, unë nuk besoj se Çe Ge Rama ka arsye të ndalet. I mbetet atij të tregojë se kush janë Frymëzuesit e tij, që sipas meje janë të padukshëm dhe falë rrethanave, edhe të parefuzueshëm për të. Ai është thjesht instrumenti i tyre, i vetmi burrë që ata gjetën, i kapur mirë atje ku duhet dhe që tani ata po e përdorin po aq mirë...

Edi Rama realisht rrezikon që të jetë humbësi i vetëm i këtyre zgjedhjeve, nëse ai nuk ndryshon strategji, nuk heq dorë nga “e vetmja rrugë” dhe nuk çliron të vetmin burrë që ka nën kontroll nga kthetrat e padukshme që e mbajnë peng të dhunës dhe të interesave të papërgjegjshme, larg tij dhe fatit të socialistëve shqiptarë.





Botuar ne gazeten MAPO dt.20.05.2011

----------

